# Finish 90x45x45



## piotr88 (31 Mar 2016)

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## chrism (31 Mar 2016)

Really rather nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jink82 (1 Apr 2016)

I'm following this one. Nice 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Apr 2016)

Hi Piotr , Nice Scape


----------



## piotr88 (1 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Piotr , Nice Scape


Thank you 

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## odin79 (3 Apr 2016)

love the sense of depth in your tank


----------



## Madhav (19 Jul 2016)

what is it struck half way to the right side wall? blow lily out flow?  parallel to to the base
is it electrical co2 generator?


----------



## imak (19 Jul 2016)

Madhav said:


> what is it struck half way to the right side wall? blow lily out flow?  parallel to to the base
> is it electrical co2 generator?


It's a twinstar.  


Really nice scape, another one to follow.


----------



## rebel (20 Jul 2016)

Making it look easy! Loving it.


----------



## Madhav (21 Jul 2016)

imak said:


> It's a twinstar.
> 
> 
> Really nice scape, another one to follow.



Thanks, got it imak


----------



## Doozer999 (18 Dec 2016)

This is a truely inspirational tank for those of us without an ounce of artistic ability!  Thanks for sharing.

What is the wood sitting on?


----------

